# Mega Mantis (Plistospilota guineensis)



## Paulms (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi all, need some advice on keeping a mega mantis I was originally going to get a Giant African mantis but could not get hold of one and got offered a Mega mantis.

I know a little about them temp and humidity levels ect.. but I would like to find further info about keeping them as I can not seem to find much info at all about them when searching google.

So any sites or anybody who has more info on them would be appreciated 

thanks 

Paul


----------



## GarethsGeckos (Oct 13, 2013)

You could have a look here this was about the best I could find when we purchased one last year. Hope this helps.

MantisOnline.de - Plistospilota guineensis

I would love to know where you got your Mega Mantis as have been looking for the last year now and can not seem to find them for love nor money.


----------



## Paulms (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi thanks for the info Iv had a look at that site allready  

If you live in the UK there is a guy on Facebook called Crazy Kids exotics who has them for sale. I got my instar 2 from him 


Cheers

Paul


----------

